#ubuntu-lt 2017-01-19
<Roland> hi everybody. a little bit offtopic, but...  the problem is, on the 31. of january estonian, latvian and lithuanina prime ministers are gonna sign the Rail Baltic agreement. We have created a petition in these 3 languages to delay the signing until details of the project are made public. Currently we need help from lithuanians, to publish it on one of your petition site. If you want details, write me.
#ubuntu-lt 2017-01-20
<cybersig> Sveiki
<cybersig> Nusipirkau klaviatūrą Logitech K280E (su FN klavišu). Kaip padaryti, kad nereikėtų laikyti nuspaudus FN klavišo spaudžiant hot keys (F1-F12)?
#ubuntu-lt 2017-01-21
<cybersig> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2017-01-22
<cybersig> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2020-01-13
<ravi> hi
<ravi> is edubuntu available to download?
